# sakuma nite crystal



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Tommy,

Got any .31 in stock? Or is it still on the boat? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm still out...


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll take a 1/2 kilo of both the .28 and .31, whenever you get it. I'll prepay if you want, or just let me know when it's in, and I'll come pick it up.

Thanks!


----------

